# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  دپلوی کردن SSIS پکیج روی سرور ریموت و استفاده از یوزر غیر ...

## Touska

با سلام

من یک SSIS دارم ، آیا راهی هست که بتوم پکیج رو روی یک سرور ریموت با یوزر مثلا SA دپلوی کنم ؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام 
اینجا رو ببینید

----------

